# SSR exchange vs owners---Cast Members Attitudes



## icydog (Apr 30, 2016)

I have only exchanged into Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort one time.  But that was years ago. At that time I noticed a certain detachment toward me, as an exchanger,  I didn't ever feel at any of the other Disney Vacation Club resorts. Of course I only exchanged to Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge and Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort. Any other time I am using Disney Vacation Club points.



For those that own and exchange--Do you notice a difference?


----------



## fluke (Apr 30, 2016)

I have done both and have not seen any difference in treatment at the resorts.  

Now dealing with owner services is completely different.  Trying to change anything on an exchange reservation ( add names, etc) is really difficult.


----------



## Dean (May 1, 2016)

icydog said:


> I have only exchanged into Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort one time.  But that was years ago. At that time I noticed a certain detachment toward me, as an exchanger,  I didn't ever feel at any of the other Disney Vacation Club resorts. Of course I only exchanged to Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge and Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort. Any other time I am using Disney Vacation Club points.
> 
> 
> 
> For those that own and exchange--Do you notice a difference?


I've been exchanging in for 15 years (maybe 50 villas or more) and never saw any differences in treatment at the resorts.  There are differences when calling MS and for some of the perks even if a member.  We've exchanged into all but the monorail resorts.  Now with the new restrictions this could change.  There are also some differences in just how things are managed due to the fact that Disney now requires you list everyone prior to arrival and the $95 extra fee.


----------



## littlestar (May 1, 2016)

I have never noticed a difference. We actually have received better room locations at The Villas at Wilderness Lodge when we have exchanged in, but I have never requested any certain location so it must be a fluke.


----------



## icydog (May 1, 2016)

Okay this makes me feel better. Since Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort is the only resort on RCI I thought there might be a difference in attitude because they know the exchangers are not paying their salary. Well at least, not directly. I was afraid they would do or say something to my daughter that would embarrass her in front of her friends. This will be the first time she is not using my Disney Vacation Club points and I don't want her to be unhappy. There are actually 8 people going in two (1) bedroom villas. I hope they like the rooms because they cost me 68000 x2 RCI point plus $600 in fees to RCI.


----------



## frank808 (May 1, 2016)

icydog said:


> I hope they like the rooms because they cost me 68000 x2 RCI point plus $600 in fees to RCI.



Still a great deal compared to the 200+ dvc points you would have used if booking direct.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 2, 2016)

We exchanged into a Boardwalk Villas 2 bedroom several years ago, before magic bands, and I didn't call ahead to add all of our names because I didn't need to arrange ME.  My stepdad and two stepsisters were staying with us, and they didn't get keys with the ability to stay for extra magic hours.  I was pretty angry and decided exchangers are treated different by some cast members.  That doesn't mean the entire resort of cast members treat people differently.


----------



## Dean (May 2, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We exchanged into a Boardwalk Villas 2 bedroom several years ago, before magic bands, and I didn't call ahead to add all of our names because I didn't need to arrange ME.  My stepdad and two stepsisters were staying with us, and they didn't get keys with the ability to stay for extra magic hours.  I was pretty angry and decided exchangers are treated different by some cast members.  That doesn't mean the entire resort of cast members treat people differently.


This is not a function of exchange vs owner but a function of they treat everyone this way.  They could have added them at the time but it would have required rebooking the villa.  They are very aggressive about making sure that everyone is booked up front.


----------

